# modifieds and coupes



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

these are a few of me and my fathers custom modifieds,


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i figured might as well post some pics of the mods


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool looking cars.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice scratch built Modifieds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

great looking cars


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man, they look like they have been through a tough season! Very nice details, eh!
I love realisticly abused slot cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great customs. Gave me some Ideas for salvaging some of those junkers from that box I've been filling up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Super cars*

Nice looking dirt cars :thumbsup: They have the old nostalgia look to when racing was racing. 

Reminds me of ones I use to build. Sold a few at the Richfield Ohio show some years back.
Lookin at those babies give me the itch to build more.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Cool Coupes*

Cool coupes... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Is that a Sprint Car I see? Looks like an early 80's Buckley or Tobias car...
Zig
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nate, thanks for sharing those they are some very cool dirters. I think I saw one this morning on my way to the airport on a trailor going the wrong way..( AWAY from TMS). but it got my Wife interested when she saw it. Maybe when she gets back I can con her err.. offer to take her to the sliders some friday night.. lol..



Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Where can you get the mesh that is used as nets on the windows? Is that house window screen?


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea its brass window screen


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is old time racing at it's finest. I can remember things like this when I was like 10 yers old, made from 3X5 cars. I think every region of the country had 1:1 racing with this type of car at sometime, and it takes me way back in my own memories. Very nice.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

nate00 said:


> yea its brass window screen


Ok, thanks


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea the bodies are all as old as the chassis themselvs, they were all made in the '80's when the real mods looked like these.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

nate00,

As most of you know, I'm a 1/32 type. Always gets me how you guys manage such details on such little rides. Very _nicely _ done, by the way. Super nice stable of rides . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------

